# base de donnees et OSX



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2000)

bonjour a tous et surtout a toi manu 
le maitre des lieux !
existe il une base de donnee "native" dans OSX 
comme peut l'etre sql sur linux ?
merci 
a + 
just stream it
nico


----------



## Manu (1 Novembre 2000)

Salut Smil,
Je pense que la base de donnée en distribution libre Postgress a été porté sous FreeBSD qui est un composant de Mac OS X.
Autrement il y a 2 éditeurs de bases de données très actifs pour l'OS X.
OpenBase : www.openbase.com.  ils ont des jolis trucs en téléchargement.

Frontbase de Frontline : une base très solide développée par de jeunes danois. Sur le site www.frontline-software.dk  tu trouveras également qque chose en téléchargement.
A+
Manu


----------



## JB (1 Novembre 2000)

Je crois que ce lien pourrait t'intéresser : 
http://www.versiontracker.com/moreinfo.fcgi?id=8252 

JB


----------



## Manu (3 Novembre 2000)

Salut,

J'ai bien mieux pour tous. 
PHP+MySQL à

homepage.mac.com/LightyearDesign/MacOSX/

A+


----------

